# New Propress fittings



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone use the new mega press fittings and jaws for the propress machine. It's fittings that go over sch 40 black steel pipe and is approved for gas connections.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like a 5:00 news report waiting to happen. Boom.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've heard about them but I can't see myself ever using them. I'm sure it'll show up in commercial and industrial applications sooner or later due to labor savings.






Paul


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

We had a rep in with one of our suppliers. Got to try them out on some pipe. They dig into the black pipe with sharp edges.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure if that is a good idea...if you get a leak it ain't gonna cause mold when your dealing with gas....

Then again it sure would make quick work of splicing into a gas line in the attic. Not sure if it is worth the risk though.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wonder what it tests for pressure?


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

I can see it working fine, but you would have to make sure to put the expansion loops in for the piping on the roof due to the heat and sun. There used to be a propress type system that we used a few times for heating and cooling water that had red fittings and was used with galvanized pipe . I only remember using it a few times on some highrise building we put in downtown.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Indie said:


> Wonder what it tests for pressure?


I dunno, but a similar system is used for domestic water and rated at 125 psi.

IIRC (and I do), Low, Medium and even High pressure NG is considerably lower than that.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I dunno, but a similar system is used for domestic water and rated at 125 psi.
> 
> IIRC (and I do), Low, Medium and even High pressure NG is considerably lower than that.


Ford fittings, a type of Dresser (comp with rubber ferrule) that comes with built in clamps, they work for CPR or IPS brass/galvy.

I apologize to any propress enthusiasts, but gawd, why, why, why would I pay such ridiculous prices to avoid soldering when in the event I have a water pipe that's that wet I could just slap on a Ford, Dresser, compression fitting or use a Jetswet?

Propress tool sells for a "mere" $2500, the fittings are more expensive than std cpr and the integrity of the seal is exactly the same as a sharkbite.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Ford fittings, a type of Dresser (comp with rubber ferrule) that comes with built in clamps, they work for CPR or IPS brass/galvy.
> 
> I apologize to any propress enthusiasts, but gawd, why, why, why would I pay such ridiculous prices to avoid soldering when in the event I have a water pipe that's that wet I could just slap on a Ford, Dresser, compression fitting or use a Jetswet?
> 
> Propress tool sells for a "mere" $2500, the fittings are more expensive than std cpr and the integrity of the seal is exactly the same as a sharkbite.


I rent the tool when I need it.

There is definitely a place in the Industry for ProPress. I would have lost a lot of jobs during 'The Boom' w/out ProPress.

In and out in a fraction of the time it takes to solder up a job. 

Did I sell my Soul? Maybe a little. But it sure felt worth it when I deposited those checks.:thumbup:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Ford fittings, a type of Dresser (comp with rubber ferrule) that comes with built in clamps, they work for CPR or IPS brass/galvy.
> 
> I apologize to any propress enthusiasts, but gawd, why, why, why would I pay such ridiculous prices to avoid soldering when in the event I have a water pipe that's that wet I could just slap on a Ford, Dresser, compression fitting or use a Jetswet?
> 
> Propress tool sells for a "mere" $2500, the fittings are more expensive than std cpr and the integrity of the seal is exactly the same as a sharkbite.


Guarantee I can pro-press a 2" coupling and ball valve before you can solder one side of the coupling. Just saying.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Guarantee I can pro-press a 2" coupling and ball valve before you can solder one side of the coupling. Just saying.


They have their place.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Guarantee I can pro-press a 2" coupling and ball valve before you can solder one side of the coupling. Just saying.


I charge by the hour.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I charge by the hour.


So do I. Getting in and out means you get to move on to the next job.:yes:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> So do I. Getting in and out means you get to move on to the next job.:yes:


I've seen enough failures on pro press in high rises to vastly prefer soldering the risers instead.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have no plan on using them for my customers!


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Guarantee I can pro-press a 2" coupling and ball valve before you can solder one side of the coupling. Just saying.


Absolutely, if I decide to sweat the final point of coupling.

However, I guarantee the spare compression or ford fitting I use instead more than covers the loss in money for the tool/fitting....in the event the pipe won't stop weeping.

I already stock comp and Ford fittings...do I really need a separate set of fittings for an entirely new type of connection, atop the new tool?

Maybe, but once I saw the price of the tool, coupled with the fitting price, atop the fact that I could just pay the same price for a cheesy sharkbite and get the same O-ring seal integrity, or the same price for compression and get a metal to metal seal...minus the $2500 tool....nope, no way.

Not for me, I won't say it's not for everyone, but definitely not for me.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I've seen enough failures on pro press in high rises to vastly prefer soldering the risers instead.


I honestly have never seen a failure.

Then again, all of my Commercial work is after the fact and entails tie-ins to existing systems.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I honestly have never seen a failure.
> 
> Then again, all of my Commercial work is after the fact and entails tie-ins to existing systems.


We were able to stop our issues on pro press risers by installing expansion loops every three floors, and and that point decided the added time and material was a wash and stopped using pro press on risers. We never had a problem with the branch piping on each floor done with pro press, but the added cost of the fittings made sweating it more feasible.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> We were able to stop our issues on pro press risers by installing expansion loops every three floors, and and that point decided the added time and material was a wash and stopped using pro press on risers. We never had a problem with the branch piping on each floor done with pro press, but the added cost of the fittings made sweating it more feasible.



I can see that.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> Absolutely, if I decide to sweat the final point of coupling.
> 
> However, I guarantee the spare compression or ford fitting I use instead more than covers the loss in money for the tool/fitting....in the event the pipe won't stop weeping.
> 
> ...


Price the tool again, it isn't $2500. Got ours for ~1300. We don't stock any fittings on our trucks, we keep 3 boxes at the shop stocked with common fittings and if we need it we use it. It is situational, wouldn't do a new house with it just because the distance between 2 3/4 90's won't even fit in a 2x6 wall. We will use it on bigger lines, repairs and lines that won't stop dripping. 

Cannot say I'm too crazy about the gas pro-press but it sounds a lot easier to use than breaking out the 300 and threading every cut. I'm sure it will have it's place there. I cannot see doing an entire gas line in pro-press, ever need to move anything you're up a creek...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

What he said. :stupid:


I keep a tool on the truck that I got for a VERY GOOD price. I pretty much only stock couplings since I only really use it on commercial jobs where the water must get turned back on asap. Couplings are relatively cheap and I can sweat up a ball valve or fip (If I'm tying into plastic) on a short piece of copper, then press it in. It's a matter of convenience for my customers.

I think it's a superior connection to Sharkbites, though both do use o-rings. I've seen Sharkbites pull off of a pipe, I've never seen PP do that. I certainly won't be doing repipes or new work with it though.






Paul


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> Price the tool again, it isn't $2500. Got ours for ~1300. We don't stock any fittings on our trucks, we keep 3 boxes at the shop stocked with common fittings and if we need it we use it. It is situational, wouldn't do a new house with it just because the distance between 2 3/4 90's won't even fit in a 2x6 wall. We will use it on bigger lines, repairs and lines that won't stop dripping.
> 
> Cannot say I'm too crazy about the gas pro-press but it sounds a lot easier to use than breaking out the 300 and threading every cut. I'm sure it will have it's place there. I cannot see doing an entire gas line in pro-press, ever need to move anything you're up a creek...


It's been a few years since I priced it, I think I may have been recalling the tool for 1"+, I'll stick it out with MAPP, Acetylene, Jetswet or a Ford if it's that bad.

On breaking out the 300, I seldom get above 1-1/4" in residential, a 700 is fine.

I think Ridgid seems to focus on selling tools instead of focusing on efficiency & streamlining.

MY point about additional tools or fittings is a common objection for Propress, atop the O-ring dissensions.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I think the fitting for black iron will be very expensive.

Plus I think the plumber will screw himself out money by doing a propress for black iron. If I have to back off lots of gas pipe and pipe dope it to fix a leak in a systems I can charge a healthy amount. Try to charge that same amount with only one propress repair.

For Water Pipes I think ProPress is a great repair


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> I think the fitting for black iron will be very expensive.
> 
> Plus I think the plumber will screw himself out money by doing a propress for black iron. If I have to back off lots of gas pipe and pipe dope it to fix a leak in a systems I can charge a healthy amount. Try to charge that same amount with only one propress repair.
> 
> For Water Pipes I think ProPress is a great repair


:blink:

With that line of reasoning...aren't you losing money by not draining down the whole water distribution system and soldering in the repair on water pipes?

The customer can pay for the expense of additional time needed to use the slow method, or they can pay for the expense of the equipment/expertise/convenience of having a fast repair using costly equipment and fittings. Either way, the customer has to pay the cost.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> :blink:
> 
> With that line of reasoning...aren't you losing money by not draining down the whole water distribution system and soldering in the repair on water pipes?
> 
> The customer can pay for the expense of additional time needed to use the slow method, or they can pay for the expense of the equipment/expertise/convenience of having a fast repair using costly equipment and fittings. Either way, the customer has to pay the cost.


I am talking about Gas Pipes and the new Propress fittings for steel pipe, i don't see steel pipe for water in my area


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> I am talking about Gas Pipes and the new Propress fittings for steel pipe, i don't see steel pipe for water in my area


I understand...

What I'm saying is that it seems inconsistent to dismiss the idea of a BI ProPress repair because the fittings are expensive and it takes less time and then say it is a great idea for water pipe repairs.

Considering the cost of ProPress copper fittings as opposed to sweat fittings, why is OK for water and not for BI?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I understand...
> 
> What I'm saying is that it seems inconsistent to dismiss the idea of a BI ProPress repair because the fittings are expensive and it takes less time and then say it is a great idea for water pipe repairs.
> 
> Considering the cost of ProPress copper fittings as opposed to sweat fittings, why is OK for water and not for BI?


Most of my water leaks are underslab and it takes a little while to uncover it. I used generic propress fittings and only pay about double versus sweat type.

If I was doing gas leaks, then about half of them are leaking at the fitting. It takes about 45 minutes to perform a repair, and I charge about 900 bucks, if i used the propress for gas pipe it would take about 5 minutes, how would I justify charging 900 for that repair?


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> :blink:
> 
> With that line of reasoning...aren't you losing money by not draining down the whole water distribution system and soldering in the repair on water pipes?
> 
> The customer can pay for the expense of additional time needed to use the slow method, or they can pay for the expense of the equipment/expertise/convenience of having a fast repair using costly equipment and fittings. Either way, the customer has to pay the cost.


Unless you're multi-tasking, catching a shower while working, you'll spend the bulk of your time waiting for the water to drain either way.

My reasoning, in terms of cost V time & additional storage, I keep a jetswet w/valves, or comp/Ford fittings for those occasions.

These valves & fittings are std stock anyway.

If the tool didn't cost so much, and they had a better idea than an O-ring to make the seal I'd be singing a new tune, but c'est la vie...business is about money v time & liability.

On gas, I'm waiting for HDPE that I hear is in the pipeline, works with something similar to Dresser fitg's and gas co's use it now.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> ....It takes about 45 minutes to perform a repair, and I charge about 900 bucks....


I have my doubts about whether or not a customer that judges by time spent alone, would ever buy a $900 45 minute repair anymore than they would buy a $900 5 minute repair. Again I don't see the difference.

Maybe I need to attend your sales class.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm curious to know what the cost of the press fittings vs CSST that stuff is really expensive too. If it's close the propress would be better that csst


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

If no one has to thread or clean or wick a thread anymore then I guess I will just send my apprentice home today! Not serious but this propress sharkbite lokring ring stuff is for monkeys.And my apprentice also was instilled with this knowledge!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pilot light said:


> If no one has to thread or clean or wick a thread anymore then I guess I will just send my apprentice home today! Not serious but this propress sharkbite lokring ring stuff is for monkeys.And my apprentice also was instilled with this knowledge!


Is your Apprentice the one on the left or the one on the right in your avatar photo?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Is your Apprentice the one on the left or the one on the right in your avatar photo?


 Ah you got it he is the smaller one on the right lol!:thumbup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

pilot light said:


> Ah you got it he is the smaller one on the right lol!:thumbup:


I was never allowed to have an Apprentice. I'm too impatient and mean.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> I was never allowed to have an Apprentice. I'm too impatient and mean.


 Me either I guess even the meanies have to train the kittens how to cat fight once in a while he also probably thinks iam *******! Dealing with a wholesalers bull**** is an art and you want to get what you need. Respect and then Demand! Customers ...:thumbup:


----------

